# Bobbi Brown Oil foundation in Almond E.Q.



## miinky (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi guys, 

To all the ladies that wear the Bobbi Brown Oil free liquid foundation in the Almond shade, what is your shade equivalence in other foundation brands?


----------



## MAHALO (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry ... I can't help you with ALMOND equivilencies but I can equate two lighter shades for you. Golden (6.0) is most similar to MAC NC45 and Warm Almond  is a little darker than MAC NW43 but  a different tone. A few have suggested that NW43 is the shade between NC45 and NC50. NW43 isn't yellow toned though.

hth


----------



## AdrianUT (Jun 26, 2009)

Almond has red under-tones and Warm almond has more of the yellow undertone. These are comparisons with MAC SFF.
I got warm almond initially and its too dark for me as is NC50. 
Golden = a little deeper than NC45
Warm almond = NC50. Almost identical but maybe a little more yellow/orange.
Almond = NW45ish but, not AS red.


----------



## miinky (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_Sorry ... I can't help you with ALMOND equivilencies but I can equate two lighter shades for you. Golden (6.0) is most similar to MAC NC45 and Warm Almond  is a little darker than MAC NW43 but  a different tone. A few have suggested that NW43 is the shade between NC45 and NC50. NW43 isn't yellow toned though.

hth_

 
That was was really helpful...thx hun!! =)


----------



## miinky (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdrianUT* 

 
_Almond has red under-tones and Warm almond has more of the yellow undertone. These are comparisons with MAC SFF.
I got warm almond initially and its too dark for me as is NC50. 
Golden = a little deeper than NC45
Warm almond = NC50. Almost identical but maybe a little more yellow/orange.
Almond = NW45ish but, not AS red._

 

Adrian UT- You are a star, just the kinda answer I was looking for. Thank you! =)


----------



## AdrianUT (Jun 27, 2009)

You're welcome Miinky. I have a hard time finding a match too so I've tried most dark shades in most brands. 
Bobbi brown's colors seem pretty consistent across products but, heads up the oil-free foundation runs a tad lighter to me.


----------

